# Southern Rust And Common Rust.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AGPRO.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agprofessional.com/corn/disease/differences-between-southern-rust-and-common-rust


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting article. But a little late--most corn hereabouts is already tassled out.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Confirmed in southern Indiana and northern Kentucky. Already had the plane in my early corn, going to get the replant corn next week.


----------

